
Latest Windows 10 update breaks Windows Media Player, Win32 apps in general - nikbackm
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/11/latest-windows-10-update-breaks-windows-media-player-win32-apps-in-general/
======
TimJYoung
That title is pretty misleading. The breakage is being reported as being in
the default program file associations (Default Programs under Control
Panel/Settings):

[https://support.microsoft.com/en-
us/help/4028161/windows-10-...](https://support.microsoft.com/en-
us/help/4028161/windows-10-change-default-programs)

~~~
craftyguy
Yea the title is total clickbait.

On the other hand, this is a comical fail on microsoft's part:

> some Win32 programs can't be set as the default program for a given file
> type. So if you want certain files to always open in Notepad, for example,
> you're currently out of luck.

~~~
Fjolsvith
It's a good thing that my windows 10 N hasn't had a successful update since
1803.

